# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  🔴فوری🔴 انصراف یا تحصیل همزمان در دو رشته؟!

## parham7983

درود دوستان!
من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و امسال بنا به دلایلی میخوام کنکور انسانی بدم(البته ابتدای سال تجربی ثبت نام کردم و الان میخوام اقدام به تغییر دفترچه به ریاضی یا انسانی کنم)

اگه امسال دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم و در کنارش بخوام برای کنکور تجربی 99 کار کنم

آیا میتونم رشته ای مثل پزشکی یا دارو یا دندان رو همزمان بخونم؟

آیا اصلا میتونم کنکور تجربی بدم یا باید از فرهنگیان انصراف بدم؟

اگه اواسط ترم اول انصراف بدم اجازه شرکت در کنکور دارم؟

اگه اصلا انصراف ندم چی؟میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟

کلا شرایط کسی که دانشگاهیه چجوریه برا کنکور دادن؟میتونه نمیتونه

ممنونم

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


درود دوستان!
من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و امسال بنا به دلایلی میخوام کنکور انسانی بدم(البته ابتدای سال تجربی ثبت نام کردم و الان میخوام اقدام به تغییر دفترچه به ریاضی یا انسانی کنم)

اگه امسال دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم و در کنارش بخوام برای کنکور تجربی 99 کار کنم

آیا میتونم رشته ای مثل پزشکی یا دارو یا دندان رو همزمان بخونم؟

آیا اصلا میتونم کنکور تجربی بدم یا باید از فرهنگیان انصراف بدم؟

اگه اواسط ترم اول انصراف بدم اجازه شرکت در کنکور دارم؟

اگه اصلا انصراف ندم چی؟میتونم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟

کلا شرایط کسی که دانشگاهیه چجوریه برا کنکور دادن؟میتونه نمیتونه

ممنونم


اولا شما زمان ثبت نام کنکور ازمون ازمایشی تجربی رو انتخاب کردید والانه دیگه  نمی توانید تغیر ازمون ازمایشی از تجربی به غیره رو بدید
ثانیا تحصیل همزمان در 2 رشته غیر ممکن است مگر برای رتبه زیر 100
ثالثا شما امسالی معلمی قبول شید از روزانه سال بعد یعنی 99 محرومید بشرطی که قبل اسفند انصراف بدید /انصراف هم ندی اصلا نمی تونی کنکور شرکت کنی
وکلی قانون دیگه وکلی جریمه و... دیگه
بقولی 1راه برو 2راه پیش کش /*

----------


## parham7983

> *
> اولا شما زمان ثبت نام کنکور ازمون ازمایشی تجربی رو انتخاب کردید والانه دیگه  نمی توانید تغیر ازمون ازمایشی از تجربی به غیره رو بدید
> ثانیا تحصیل همزمان در 2 رشته غیر ممکن است مگر برای رتبه زیر 100
> ثالثا شما امسالی معلمی قبول شید از روزانه سال بعد یعنی 99 محرومید بشرطی که قبل اسفند انصراف بدید /انصراف هم ندی اصلا نمی تونی کنکور شرکت کنی
> وکلی قانون دیگه وکلی جریمه و... دیگه
> بقولی 1راه برو 2راه پیش کش /*


یعنی من کنکور 98 فرهنگیان قبول بشم
بعد بخوام 99 کنکور بدم برا رشته ای مثل پزشکی
باید قبل از اسفند انصراف بدم؟
در این صورت از رشته پزشکی روزانه محروم نمیشم؟؟

----------


## parham7983

Up

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


یعنی من کنکور 98 فرهنگیان قبول بشم
بعد بخوام 99 کنکور بدم برا رشته ای مثل پزشکی
باید قبل از اسفند انصراف بدم؟
در این صورت از رشته پزشکی روزانه محروم نمیشم؟؟


میشی*

----------


## parham7983

> *
> 
> میشی*



محروم میشم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


محروم میشم؟؟؟؟؟


از روزانه ها محرومی فقط می تونی بری غیر روزانه*

----------


## parham7983

> *
> 
> از روزانه ها محرومی فقط می تونی بری غیر روزانه*


پس وللش

----------


## Shah1n

> پس وللش


علاوه بر محرومیت
دانشگاه فرهنگیان جریمه سنگینی داره حتی اگه بازم روزانه قبول شی چون دارای تعهد به آموزش و پرورشه
جریمه ش از هزینه دانشگاه آزاد و پردیس هم بیشتره

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham7983


یعنی من کنکور 98 فرهنگیان قبول بشم
بعد بخوام 99 کنکور بدم برا رشته ای مثل پزشکی
باید قبل از اسفند انصراف بدم؟
در این صورت از رشته پزشکی روزانه محروم نمیشم؟؟


متنم شفاف بود چطور به این نتیجه رسیدی خداعالم است
معلمی قبول شی از روزانه سال بعد محروم هستی 
برای اینکه بتونی سال بعد کنکور بدی باید قبل از شروع مهلت ثبت نام کنکور انصراف قطعیی داده باشی*

----------

